# Flounder bite still on!!



## jackstraw

http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2012/08/flounder-poundersthe-continuing-saga.html


----------



## jjam

Congrats!!! 

Nice trip, pls, do share your jigging technique for flounders.

Jimmy


----------



## jackstraw

sorry for the late reply...pretty much just like worming for bass..TRY to catch or touch everything along the bottom...sometimes if you think you are going to slow...go slower


----------

